# Dissapointed in Asmodus Triad Genesis



## Bush Vaper (29/12/16)

Have had it for a week now but only used it for about 2 days. 3ml tank is wayyyy to small for tri coils and vapour production and flavour is average. Anyone have the same experience? Am I doing something wrong? Just feels like a very impractical tank


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/16)

A lot of these tanks are impractical and really disappointing... I ahve tried a LOT of tanks this year and only a couple have been worthy of paying money for. The two RTA's that have been stand out have been the Serpent Mini 25 and the Merlin Mini... both are super tanks and far beat out the competition in my not so humble opinion.

On commercial coils the same story... stand out for me are the Cerabis 44 and 45, the Melo 3 and Estoc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bush Vaper (29/12/16)

Thanks Rob, 
Still new at this, so duds are bound to happen! Trail and error. Concept looked good, but execution not so great.

Will look into those tanks. Got a Griffin 25 top airflow and thats not too bad. Just a very bulky tank. Still using a big baby as my out and about tank when im out working on the farm as its easy to maintain and replace coils when I dont have time to fiddle around.

But now im looking for something special to use when im home at night for some good clouds and flavour. Also need a large build deck as I have ten bananas for fingers. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/16)

Bush Vaper said:


> Thanks Rob,
> Still new at this, so duds are bound to happen! Trail and error. Concept looked good, but execution not so great.
> 
> Will look into those tanks. Got a Griffin 25 top airflow and thats not too bad. Just a very bulky tank. Still using a big baby as my out and about tank when im out working on the farm as its easy to maintain and replace coils when I dont have time to fiddle around.
> ...



Either the Serpent Min 25 or Merlin Mini would be a winner for you @Bush Vaper if you build your own coils... Ni80 24g 3mm ID 7 Wraps with Cotton Bacon! Boom! Happiness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (30/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Either the Serpent Min 25 or Merlin Mini would be a winner for you @Bush Vaper if you build your own coils... Ni80 24g 3mm ID 7 Wraps with Cotton Bacon! Boom! Happiness.



I have both of these tanks and they are really good. The big baby beast is also quite good imho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (30/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Either the Serpent Min 25 or Merlin Mini would be a winner for you @Bush Vaper if you build your own coils... Ni80 24g 3mm ID 7 Wraps with Cotton Bacon! Boom! Happiness.


I still get a shitload of popping from the Ni80 @Rob Fisher

What am I doing wrong? With 316 ssteel i have no popping.


Kidney Puncher Ni80 24ga following your exact recommendation above.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> I still get a shitload of popping from the Ni80 @Rob Fisher
> 
> What am I doing wrong? With 316 ssteel i have no popping.
> 
> ...



@boxerulez I'm not sure? You using Cotton Bacon right? Experiment with less then more wicking... I like the wick to be relatively tight in the coil... The only time I ever get popping and spitting is with the fancy coils...

I wonder if any of the experts have a theory because mine never pops?


----------



## boxerulez (30/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @boxerulez I'm not sure? You using Cotton Bacon right? Experiment with less then more wicking... I like the wick to be relatively tight in the coil... The only time I ever get popping and spitting is with the fancy coils...
> 
> I wonder if any of the experts have a theory because mine never pops?


Cotton Bacon yes.

I have been fitting cotton in coil just snug but not tight. 

Should it be almost move the coil when feeding it through tight? The juice holes I have sorted it does not leak one bit. 

At draws in excess of 4seconds around 40to45 watt I do het dry hits.

Below 30 watts flavour is not on point.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @boxerulez I'm not sure? You using Cotton Bacon right? Experiment with less then more wicking... I like the wick to be relatively tight in the coil... The only time I ever get popping and spitting is with the fancy coils...
> 
> I wonder if any of the experts have a theory because mine never pops?



Mine doesnt pop either @Rob Fisher

@boxerulez , I too am using 24g NI80, 7 wraps 3.5mm iD
Cb2 wick
Quite snug - trim the bowties about a third

Maybe its the juice thats giving the popping?

Am currently still vaping a mix of CID and Debbie
But also had no popping or spitting on Frozen or my Strawberry menthol (50/50)
Vaping at about 35 Watts


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/12/16)

@boxerulez maybe there is something to what Hi Ho @Silver says... maybe juice? I run mine at 30 watts and get oodles of flavour...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (30/12/16)

@boxerulez sounds to me that you have too little cotton in there - it should definitely move the coil/mod if not held when feeding it through. I followed @Rob Fisher and @BigGuy wicking methods (with the bowtie & trim) and have never had any popping/spitting running around 30 watts with 24g 7 wrap Ni80 on 3mm ID

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (30/12/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> @boxerulez sounds to me that you have too little cotton in there - it should definitely move the coil/mod if not held when feeding it through. I followed @Rob Fisher and @BigGuy wicking methods (with the bowtie & trim) and have never had any popping/spitting running around 30 watts with 24g 7 wrap Ni80 on 3mm ID


Ill try some extra cotton later... it is tight enough to move the coil/mod if not held. I mean should it tension the coil when holding mod/tab and feeding the cotton through?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## PsyCLown (30/12/16)

I also get popping when using Ni80 - although I only have 26g at the moment.

I have started making 3mm ID, 10 wraps, spaced coils for my dripper and I get popping at times.
I run it at around 60 - 80W though.
Cotton Bacon v2 and even tried the Cotton Candy wicking material.


----------



## Darth Vaper (30/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Ill try some extra cotton later... it is tight enough to move the coil/mod if not held. I mean should it tension the coil when holding mod/tab and feeding the cotton through?


Not entirely sure what you mean, but that sounds excessive so I would say not.
If you've tried having a really good amount of cotton in there and your coil is as above (and not spaced) and it's still spitting, then the only thing I can think that could be causing this is the juice itself, as suggested above? I definitely don't have any spitting using this method though. Maybe a slight crackle (like a nice wet-wick crackle) but nothing more or unpleasant.


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> Mine doesnt pop either @Rob Fisher
> 
> @boxerulez , I too am using 24g NI80, 7 wraps 3.5mm iD
> Cb2 wick
> ...



Hi @boxerulez
What juice are you using when you getting the popping?

And when you say popping, what do you mean? An initial few pops, just popping all the way or does it also spit juice?


----------



## boxerulez (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @boxerulez
> What juice are you using when you getting the popping?
> 
> And when you say popping, what do you mean? An initial few pops, just popping all the way or does it also spit juice?


Different diy. Not the juice. All of them are fine on ssteel coils.

It is almost like gargling.

No spitting up the chimney though.

On one of the build with less cotton there is one or 2 loud pops and then settles to gargling.

The other 2 I rebuilt yesterday only has gargling.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Different diy. Not the juice. All of them are fine on ssteel coils.
> 
> It is almost like gargling.
> 
> ...



You should first gargle with salt water 

Only kidding

What brand of NI80 wire are you using. Maybe its that

I do also get a bit of a "rumbling" with my SM25 - but its not unpleasant. Its like a deep rumble in the jungle that tells me the juice is being vaporised well. Maybe its just the shape of the tank and how it makes it sound. But nothing wrong with the vape though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> You should first gargle with salt water
> 
> Only kidding
> 
> ...


Kidney Puncher.

Still it does not happen with 316ssl? And I want the slightly higher resistance from the ni80.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Kidney Puncher.
> 
> Still it does not happen with 316ssl? And I want the slightly higher resistance from the ni80.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin



Ive never tried SS in the Serpent Mini 25
Do you get the same gargling effect with your NI80 wire in other devices?


----------



## boxerulez (31/12/16)

Well yes in my Conqueror Mini.... no other tanks in stock to test.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## boxerulez (31/12/16)

@Silver. Can you see a problem? @Rob Fisher







I just fired this tank a little dryer and it settled down. Re assembled and first 2 puffs perfect and then it returned.

Is it possible that I have been trimming too much off the bow tie and the ss316l is just handling over saturation better?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

Never tried the dual coils... I'm at a loss as what to suggest.


----------



## Neval630 (31/12/16)

Your wicks going into the slots are too long . I have them just below the wick ring but not touching the bottom . You can try that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Not sure @boxerulez 
All looks good

Maybe you should rather use SS


----------



## Scissorhands (31/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> @Silver. Can you see a problem? @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your build looks great, i sometimes experience a inconsistent airflow (wich could be described as a gurgle effect) if the space between the airflow and coil is a little crowded with cotton, once the wick is saturated and placed use a allen key to shape the cotton to free up a little room . Hope that helps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (31/12/16)

Ahh thanks. I will try that. 

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Scissorhands (31/12/16)

boxerulez said:


> Ahh thanks. I will try that.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin





Ignor my dirty coil, see the clearance on the right ? Between the wick and airflow


----------



## boxerulez (31/12/16)

Scissorhands said:


> View attachment 80252
> 
> Ignor my dirty coil, see the clearance on the right ? Between the wick and airflow


Ahh yes I see and you remove the juice ring?

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Scissorhands (1/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Ahh yes I see and you remove the juice ring?
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


Correct, if you are using round wire i would leave it on


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/1/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Have had it for a week now but only used it for about 2 days. 3ml tank is wayyyy to small for tri coils and vapour production and flavour is average. Anyone have the same experience? Am I doing something wrong? Just feels like a very impractical tank



@Bush Vaper back to the thread..i have just given mine away..on a triple coil flavour wasnt a problem with ss316l 26 gauge 3mm id 7 wrap. the issue for me has been the 3ml juice which i could handle but the problem for me was that blasted tiny screw to fill juice


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Different diy. Not the juice. All of them are fine on ssteel coils.
> 
> It is almost like gargling.
> 
> ...


Ahhh Gurgling... no popping no spitting? Like a sizzly sound at times almost? 

Normal for Nichrome coils Sir.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bush Vaper (3/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Bush Vaper back to the thread..i have just given mine away..on a triple coil flavour wasnt a problem with ss316l 26 gauge 3mm id 7 wrap. the issue for me has been the 3ml juice which i could handle but the problem for me was that blasted tiny screw to fill juice



Did yours also get very hot with the 3 coils?


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/1/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Did yours also get very hot with the 3 coils?


@Bush Vaper yeah absolutely...like crazy hot, need a lappie to open it


----------



## kev mac (3/1/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Thanks Rob,
> Still new at this, so duds are bound to happen! Trail and error. Concept looked good, but execution not so great.
> 
> Will look into those tanks. Got a Griffin 25 top airflow and thats not too bad. Just a very bulky tank. Still using a big baby as my out and about tank when im out working on the farm as its easy to maintain and replace coils when I dont have time to fiddle around.
> ...


Can't argue with Rob,the Serpent mini is great.EZ deck for building and fantastic flavor.A bit thirsty though.The OBS engine is another favorite,velocity style deck,large capacity for juice and the best flavor I've gotten from a dual coil RTA.Both are reasonably priced.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/1/17)

kev mac said:


> Can't argue with Rob,the Serpent mini is great.EZ deck for building and fantastic flavor.A bit thirsty though.The OBS engine is another favorite,velocity style deck,large capacity for juice and the best flavor I've gotten from a dual coil RTA.Both are reasonably priced.


Only as thirsty as your build.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## kev mac (3/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Only as thirsty as your build.
> 
> Sent from my Serpent Minikin


What do you suggest? I using Clapton,5wrap 2.5m i.d. 36over 26g


----------



## boxerulez (4/1/17)

Ssteel or ni80 24g 7wrap 3mm id.



Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## Bush Vaper (6/1/17)

Got the Mage GTA. Much better. Very practical for a novice such as myself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> @Silver. Can you see a problem? @Rob Fisher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I can see is that your wick is over saturated. I would suggest on your next rewick - using more cotton. I've also removed my airflow ring on my single coil setup - so that I can use a bit more cotton. It wicks like a champ now. Goodluck man - cheers!


----------



## Bush Vaper (8/1/17)

So ive taken the triad out again, blocked off 2 sides of the deck with the ceramic blocks, smacked a spaced clapton in there and bloody hell its actually quite good. Flavour is popping and vapour great. Downside is still the small tank but atleast the heat level is down as well on the cap. No dry hits even though im vaping it hard. 

Not as great as my mage gta but not bad for those days where u want to go through 5 flavours in an hour lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------

